# Hot air blowing at my feet



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds like an insulation issue. The cabin heater core is down there but starting with the 2012s there is quite a bit of insulation in that area to prevent this from occurring.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

au201 said:


> Hey all. Having my first problem with my Cruze. Today (96 degrees outside!) I noticed that with the A/C on full cold and face vents only and fan speed on 4 (2012 4 speed control), there's a significant flow of burning hot air coming out to my feet, about 8 inches from the gas pedal (so it actually hits my leg). I couldn't stand to keep my hand under the air for long because it hurt so bad. Also, when I changed to floor vents, I figured out that the hot air isn't coming from the floor vents at all, it's coming from somewhere around the heater core. Because I felt two district streams of air...one cold (from the floor vent) and one hot. Hoping this isn't normal! I plan on taking it to the dealer ASAP but I just wanted to hear y'all's opinions first. This makes it really hard to cool off the cabin!
> Also, the speed of the hot air stream is like if you were to be blowing on food to cool it off. So it's pretty strong considering it shouldn't be there.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hey there,

Very sorry for this! If you would like any further assistance with this, please don't hesitate to reach out to us through a private message. Please include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership, and I would be happy to look into this further.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> This sounds like an insulation issue. The cabin heater core is down there but starting with the 2012s there is quite a bit of insulation in that area to prevent this from occurring.


I understand the heater core being down there, and that trim around there has always been hot which I thought was normal. But just today it actually started blowing hot air with a significant breeze. On the bright side, been able to drive mah baby again ?








My cruze is going to the dealer tomorrow morning. Would they check and adjust the rear drums too if I asked? Also, I'm wondering what they'll do about a rental, seeing as I'm only 16...hmm


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The way to get them to check the rear drums is to see if your car will move with the hand brake set. If it does the drum adjustment is under warranty.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> The way to get them to check the rear drums is to see if your car will move with the hand brake set. If it does the drum adjustment is under warranty.


When you say move, do you mean move at all? Or just like in drive with foot off the brake? 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Got the car back yesterday morning
Here's a pic from my invoice 








It says they put black adhesive puddy to cover where the heat was coming from. So far so good. No heat. Only a little worried about this so called "putty" they put there. Can't see anything so it must be behind the trim. Hm. Time will tell. As a side note, the 2014 rental cruze I had also blew hot air, just not nearly as much. Do they all do it? The service manager called and said he checked other new ones on the lot and they were getting hot down there too and I said "no I know it's supposed to get hot down there but there shouldn't be air blowing down there" and he said "oh the tech just told me the others got hot I'll go check your car out myself." Then he called back and agreed it wasn't right to have to drive with your leg burning up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Keep that dealership for service. What dealership is it? You have a service manager who cares about his customers.

As for your parking brake - you shouldn't be able to set the brake, put the car in neutral, and then move the car by pushing it from front or rear. Usually if a parking brake will fail you can push the car backwards.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> Keep that dealership for service. What dealership is it? You have a service manager who cares about his customers.
> 
> As for your parking brake - you shouldn't be able to set the brake, put the car in neutral, and then move the car by pushing it from front or rear. Usually if a parking brake will fail you can push the car backwards.


Yeah we've always gone to that dealer for all service and most car purchases. They're usually great in both departments. There have been a few sub par moments but overall they've been great. The dealership is Hudgens Holiday Chevrolet Cadillac in Williamsburg, VA. 

And as for the parking brake, they checked it and said it's holding the car fine regardless of parking brake lever height (I saw here somewhere that the brake shouldn't be able to hit the armrest in its fully extended position. And mine does so I mentioned it to them too. Didn't think they'd do anything but it was worth a shot). The brake works well enough to hold the car in drive and reverse I just want to make sure I'm not overdriving my front brakes. I have a trusted mechanic that'll probably adjust them for free for very little. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

au201 said:


> Got the car back yesterday morning
> Here's a pic from my invoice
> View attachment 104737
> 
> ...


Was this cover under warranty


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If OP's car is under 36,000 miles it would have been under the B2B warranty. His car isn't more than 36 months old.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

llullo1 said:


> Was this cover under warranty


Yup. This and the 3 other things were all covered under warranty. Just drove in, told my service advisor my problems, and drove out in a rental. Very stress free 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's the way it's supposed to be. I wish all dealerships were like this.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> That's the way it's supposed to be. I wish all dealerships were like this.


You'll love this! I just got a random call from my service advisor. He was calling to make sure that the fix they provided is still working. I said so far so good! No heat. Then we had a short conversation about how that fix came to be. He said he'd never heard of this before me. 

I figured it was a slow day. Lol! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brabb12 (Apr 5, 2017)

Does anyone have a photo of the location where the dealership put the puddy? I may have to do this myself since I get a lot of warm air, this also causes my windshield to fog up in the middle of winter.


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

Has anyone else gotten this fix done to their car? I want to do it to my car, but my dealership doesn't know how. Ive showed them the invoice from AU201. But they still don't know what it means and how to fix it. 

I don't want to have them look at my car and spend $129 per hour for them to look at it, and say they don't know how to fix it. 

Any help would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I've had both problems on my 2011 version.
Apparently the dealership​ didn't want to fix it under my 2 years warranty, which is one of the reasons I don't go there anymore.

The heater core is a $5 solution. $1 if you use pool noodles to insulate the heater core pipes.

The parking brake, I don't know why the dealership doesn't fix it for you, since it's a 10 second job. Calculated at $100 an hour, will turn down to a generous $0.5 tip.
Just put your car in reverse, and use the handbrake, on off... It'll autocorrect.


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

I already got that done about 5 years ago, and the warm air still blows out of there. If I could get a VIN from the guy who had it fixed already I could tell GM, and they could figure out how to do the fix for me.


----------



## brandonrabbitt (Jun 21, 2012)

Recently found out, that the insulation foam I put on the pipe from years ago, melted and could almost have started a fire. I have brought this attention to GM and my local dealership and they said I have to pay to have it inspected. If I can get some more information about the repair from AU201 that would really help me out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

brandonrabbitt said:


> Recently found out, that the insulation foam I put on the pipe from years ago, melted and could almost have started a fire. I have brought this attention to GM and my local dealership and they said I have to pay to have it inspected. If I can get some more information about the repair from AU201 that would really help me out.


OP has not been online since 09-10-2017. Unlikely they will answer.


----------

